# Auto Hammer for $20 @ Home Depot



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Depot has *Ryobi 12V Auto Hammer* for *$19.88*. Shipping is $6.50. Next lowest on Google Products for this kit is $70.

Also Includes:


12v Lithium-Ion Battery
Dual Chemistry 12v charger
Carrying case


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

expired now.


----------

